# Italy Serie A 14-15 February



## A_Skywalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Lazio v Torino
 14/02/2009 17:00 GMT
  1.65 3.40 5.00 statsAll Bets (2) 
SSC Napoli v Bologna
 14/02/2009 19:30 GMT
  1.65 3.40 5.00 statsAll Bets (2) 
Atalanta v Roma
 15/02/2009 14:00 GMT
  3.30 3.10 2.10 statsAll Bets (2) 
Cagliari v Lecce
 15/02/2009 14:00 GMT
  1.80 3.25 4.20 statsAll Bets (2) 
Chievo v Catania
 15/02/2009 14:00 GMT
  2.10 3.00 3.40 statsAll Bets (2) 
Genoa v Fiorentina
 15/02/2009 14:00 GMT
  2.30 3.10 2.90 statsAll Bets (2) 
Juventus v Sampdoria
 15/02/2009 14:00 GMT
  1.50 3.75 6.00 statsAll Bets (2) 
Reggina v Palermo
 15/02/2009 14:00 GMT
  2.50 3.00 2.70 statsAll Bets (2) 
Siena v Udinese
 15/02/2009 14:00 GMT
  2.30 3.00 3.00 statsAll Bets (2) 
Inter v AC Milan
 15/02/2009 19:30 GMT
  2.30 3.00 3.00 statsAll Bets (2)


----------

